# pilcrow = σύμβολο της παραγράφου, παραγραφόσημο



## nickel (Jan 6, 2009)

Σε λέξεις όπως το αγγελιόσημο, το αντιγραφόσημο, το βιβλιόσημο, το γραμματόσημο, το δικηγορόσημο, το δωρόσημο, το εθνόσημο, το ένσημο, το εύσημο, το ιατρόσημο, το μηχανόσημο, το οδόσημο, το οικόσημο, το ορόσημο, το παράσημο, το πρόσημο, το τοκόσημο, το υδατόσημο, το φθογγόσημο, το φορόσημο, το χαρτόσημο και το χωροφυλακόσημο (που επέλεξα από το Αντίστροφο Λεξικό), έχουν προστεθεί και οι παρακάτω (αντιγράφω από το teleterm της ΕΛΕΤΟ και το έγγραφο με τίτλο _Γενικοί και ειδικοί όροι του τομέα της Ορολογίας_ εδώ ή στο συνημμένο).

Στις τηλεπικοινωνίες:
*call sign* (In broadcasting and radio communications, a unique designation for a transmitting station) = *κλησιόσημο*

Στη γλωσσολογία:
Από την _πολυσημία_ (όταν μια λέξη ή φράση έχει δύο ή περισσότερες σημασίες) και τη _μονοσημία_, έχουμε:
*polyseme, polysemous word/term = πολύσημο
monoseme, monosemous word/term = μονόσημο*

Να περάσουμε τώρα στα σύμβολα:
*number sign*, *hash mark, hash symbol* = (το σύμβολο #) *αριθμόσημο, δίεση*

*percent sign* = (το σύμβολο %) ποσοστόσημο τοις εκατόν

Στο παραπάνω προσθέτω:
*per mille sign* = (το σύμβολο ‰) *ποσοστόσημο τοις χιλίοις*
και
*per ten thousand sign*, *basis sign* (σπανίως *permyriad*) = (το σύμβολο ‱) *ποσοστόσημο τοις δεκάκις χιλίοις* (δεν λέμε «τοις μυρίοις»).

Στο ήδη γνωστό _πρόσημο_ έχουμε:
*plus sign* = *πρόσημο συν* (αλλά και positive sign = θετικό πρόσημο, addition sign = σημείο της πρόσθεσης)
*minus sign* = *πρόσημο πλην, πρόσημο μείον* (αλλά και negative sign = αρνητικό πρόσημο, subtraction sign = σημείο της αφαίρεσης)

*bullet (point)* = *εδαφιόσημο* (*κουκκίδα* όταν είναι κουκκίδα •)
οπότε και:
*bullet item, bulleted item = εδαφιοσημασμένο στοιχείο*
*bulleted list, bullet list* = εδαφιοσημασμένη λίστα (αυτό που η Microsoft μεταφράζει σε «λίστα με κουκκίδες»)

Μαζί με όλα τα παραπάνω θα ήθελα να εξετάσουμε το *pilcrow*, το οποίο στο teleterm αποδίδεται σαν «σύμβολο εδαφίου» (ασυνέπεια;).
Πρόκειται για το σύμβολο ¶ (Alt-0182). Στη Wikipedia:

The pilcrow, […] also called the paragraph sign or the alinea (Latin: a linea, "off the line"), is a typographical character commonly used to denote individual paragraphs.

Θα πρότεινα, εκτός από «*σύμβολο της παραγράφου*», *παραγραφόσημο*.

Ο όρος _παραγραφόσημο_ υπάρχει ήδη σ' αυτό το ενδιαφέρον γλωσσάρι.

Μένει:
1. Να βρούμε όρο για το section sign §
σύμβολο ενότητας; ενοτητόσημο;
(Η Microsoft και το teleterm λένε «σύμβολο παραγράφου» παρότι για την πρώτη section = ενότητα και για τη δεύτερη section = τμήμα εγγράφου.)
Το «σύμβολο ενότητας», άλλα πράγματα μού θυμίζει. 

2. Να μεταφράσουμε τα αγγελιόσημο κ.λπ. της πρώτης παραγράφου. Σε άλλη βόλτα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2009)

Στο γλωσσάρι που προανέφερα και ειδικότερα εδώ διαβάζω:

*section, § = ενότητα, τμήμα, εδάφιο (§, δίσιγμα) * 
Συνήθως ο όρος «section» μεταφράζεται ως «τμήμα» αλλά στην πληροφορική ο όρος σημαίνει, τις περισσότερες φορές, «ενότητα» καθότι αναφέρεται σε κείμενα ή λογιστικά φύλλα. Στη περίπτωση κειμένων μάλιστα έχουμε το εξής αξιοσημείωτο. Το σύμβολο που παλιά χρησιμοποιείτο για παράγραφο, το δίσιγμα, §, τώρα χρησιμοποιείται για την ενότητα. Η ενότητα είναι συνήθως θεματική ή αριθμημένη. Τελευταία η ενότητα δηλώνεται στο κείμενο με κενή γραμμή.
Λοιπόν έχουμε ενότητα, (εδάφιο, §) επακριβώς καθορισμένο και τμήμα που είναι λίγο ασαφές.​
Είναι καλός όρος το *δίσιγμα*. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει που η Βικιπαίδεια λέει στο σαμπί ότι «Η αρχική ονομασία του γράμματος ήταν πιθανώς "δίσιγμα"».


----------



## Philip (Jan 6, 2009)

*pilcrow*, ε; διδάσκομαι αεί γηράσκων. ))


----------



## Zazula (Jan 7, 2009)

Πολύ κατατοπιστικό και μπράβο, Νίκο! :)


Όταν διάβαζα το κατεβατόσημο της πρώτης παραγράφου, το μυαλό μου πήγε αμέσως στο _μεγαρόσημο_ (μην επισκεφθείτε το Πρωτοδικείο για πιστοποιητικά χωρίς αυτό!) — και, αν δεν πρόσεχα το «επέλεξα» που γράφεις, θα έτρεχα να προσθέσω τα _αντίσημο_ (answering pennant) και _αριθμόσημο_ (ship's number) του Γεωργακά κι ίσως πεντέξι ακόμα.

Για τα _πολύσημο_ / _μονόσημο_: Η δισημία και η αμφισημία δεν παράγουν αντίστοιχους όρους σε _-σημο_;
Για το _εδαφιόσημο_: Δεν μου κάθεται καλά. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι το εδάφιο, τουλάχιστο σε νομικά και τεχνικά κείμενα, είναι κάτι το οποίο διαθέτει ένα χαρακτηριστικό που να επιτρέπει να γίνεται παραπομπή σε αυτό (δηλ. στο συγκεκριμένο εδάφιο). Τούτο όμως είναι αδύνατο σε μία λίστα με bullets — μόνο όταν έχουμε αριθμημένη λίστα (ήτοι το αντίθετο της λίστας με bullets) μπορεί να γίνει παραπομπή σε συγκεκριμένο εδάφιό της. Άρα θεωρώ την απόδοση άστοχη. Δεν μπορώ βέβαια να πω πως είμαι σε θέση να προτείνω κάτι καλύτερο. Σκέφτηκα το _καταλογόσημο_ (υπό την έννοια ότι το bullet τοποθετείται σε λίστες, σε καταλόγους).
Για το _δίσιγμα_: Κατ' εμέ το δίσιγμα είναι το σωστό _εδαφιόσημο_. Κρατάμε φυσικά τον όρο _δίσιγμα_ (που δηλώνει το σύμβολο) και έχουμε επιπρόσθετα το _εδαφιόσημο_ (να δηλώνει τη λειτουργία, τη χρήση του). Έτσι, όταν λ.χ. γράφουμε «συμφώνως ανωτέρω § 3.4.1», θα βρίσκεται σε αρμονία η πρακτική χρήση με την ονομασία του συμβόλου — διότι δεν αναφέρεται σε ενότητα ώστε να καλείται _ενοτόσημο_.
Για το _pilcrow_: Το να αποδοθεί «σύμβολο παραγράφου» ενέχει τον κίνδυνο να θεωρηθεί ότι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει την ίδια την παράγραφο (και ν' αρχίσουμε να βλέπουμε «αναλύεται στην ¶ 3 του παρόντος», που είναι λάθος). Το _pilcrow_ είναι το «σύμβολο _αλλαγής_ παραγράφου», γι' αυτό και αδυνατώ προς το παρόν να αποδεχθώ το _παραγραφόσημο_.
Για το σύμβολο _EOF (End-of-file)_, το οποίο ούτε αναφέρθηκε εδώ ούτε περιέχεται στο teleterm, προτείνω το _περατόσημο_.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2011)

nickel said:


> Είναι καλός όρος το *δίσιγμα*. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει που η Βικιπαίδεια λέει στο σαμπί ότι «Η αρχική ονομασία του γράμματος ήταν πιθανώς "δίσιγμα"».


Έχει διορθωθεί: http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/%CE%A3%CF%85%CE%B6%CE%AE%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%83%CE%B7:%CE%B4%CE%AF%CF%83%CE%B9%CE%B3%CE%BC%CE%B1 .


----------

